# Craftsman air compressor Model # 919.165600 Twin-V Oilfree



## Bigjohn033 (Feb 21, 2020)

I have a craftsman air compressor Model # 919.165600. I have changed the connecting Rods, Compression rings put back together and then change Check Valve but still when turn I get air coming out the back of the Pressure Switch by the Pressure Relief Tube connect at the bottom very we low to buildup pressure when off no air coming out of the Switch. Any ideas ??


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

post a pix of what you have.
were the reeds ok in the pump?
there should be a reed in each cyl.
and what is the cfm rating?
if I am looking at the right setup it is 6 hp and black right?
make sure the tank check valve is in the right direction.
arrow to the tank.


----------



## Bigjohn033 (Feb 21, 2020)

iowagold said:


> post a pix of what you have.
> were the reeds ok in the pump?
> there should be a reed in each cyl.
> and what is the cfm rating?
> ...


When it coming up to pressure a lot of air is blowing out of the Pressure Switch were its circled in red is this normal. The check valve can only go in one way and if you remove the pressure relief tube it holds pressure













.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Bigjohn033,

It seams that the diaphragm on the pressure switch is leaking which is not supposed to happen, can you tighten the bolts on this unit or is it riveted? does it leak constantly when the tank is at full pressure?

Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Bigjohn033,

If your check valve is leaking you would hear constant air noise after tank fills. The pressure relief valve stays open and if the check valve is leaking you will get this symptom at the pressure relief valve on the pressure regulator. Check valves are a common _maintenance_ repair, they wear out or get clogged.

Stephen


----------

